# smOked SALAD



## busters bbq (Sep 18, 2008)

ok. Im just joking, im not smoking lettuce, today anyways

But i did find an interesting Maple syrup vinaigrette that i whipped together, then realized that means i gotta have a salad with my pizza fatty.

So i tossed some almonds in the smoker, thinking it would go good with the salad. Now thats about the extent of my salad so far, anyone have any good ideas? anyone know how brisket and maple go together? 

Also I smoked my cheesy potato soup, and it was a huge hit, ive had to run two more LARGE batches in the past three days. I 80% finish it before it goes in the smoker though....oh ya and i smoke my potatoes pre-hand! time saver for sure!


----------



## wutang (Sep 18, 2008)

Pretty soon you won't need a stove or any other cooking device.  Just smoke everything!  Outstanding.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 19, 2008)

salad ? 
Why bother :-) 
But smoked almonds are great, smoke em, roast em, salt em, eat em.


----------



## lord of the ring (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this whole smoking things goes back to our cavemen ancestors.  

Put me in a cave with my smoker and i'll start drawing funny things on the wall too.  8 thousand years from now, someone is going to see a picture of my WSM and a rack of ribs next to it written in charcoal on the wall, maybe even a handprint in blood for good measure.  They'll be saying i wonder what B-B-Q stands for, is that some type of code?

Where i was going with all of this is, i think the comment about replacing all types of cooking with smoking is a fine assessment.  If you can't smoke it, don't eat it!  I think it's how our cavemen brethern would have wanted it.


----------

